# Gator Blades - GT5000



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Just got my set of blades in over this past weekend. Of course with my recent surgery on Friday I was not able to put them on. (not even if I wanted to with the course of pain meds I was on likewise) --- I have heard really great things about em and I am 
looking forward to putting these into play this weekend. Chop,
Chop!

Anyone have any insight or updates on the GB on the GT5K?

Pics? ZOOM ZOOM.

:tractorsm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Andy
They made a big difference on my 50" deck. I just did my first cut last week and the grass was real thick and kinda wet after all the rain we'd been having, and maybe 10-12" in some parts. They just ate it up! No clumping, no windrows, just a nice clean cut. I was putting it off thinking as high as the grass was I'd need the mownvac along with the mower. Finally, I couldn't stand to look at it any more and figured I'd cut it and then use the mow n vac later since it was still buried in the back of the shed. As it turned didn't need it, and only one pass.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Andy you look to be the man for GB on the 48" deck craftsman. I am looking forward for your review. I tried them on a 46" craftsman deck and was no help, but that deck was never right from the start. 

I too have read a lot of great things about GB and some folks say the difference is like night and day. I will consider a set if your review is good. It would be nice to have an extra set of blades.

What is the cost of those gators? I have looked at getting a spare set of blades from sears and they were a little pricey.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I have heard several owners with 50” decks say the Gators were
a big improvement but I didn’t see it with the 48” deck. I posted
this on the Shade Tree Lounge a little over a week ago.

[ I don’t know maybe it me but I think the mulching blades that
come with the mulching kit for the Sears 48” deck work better 
than the Gator blades. I used the stock mulching blades all last
year and this year I’ve used the Gators with the mulching kit for
my 48” deck. So after cutting my brother’s lawn this morning
with the Gators, I switched back to the stock blades and cut my
lawn using the blades that came with the mulching kit. I have to
say I think the stock mulching blades work better. Far less clumps
left behind. So after 2 weeks with the Gators, I’m back to the stock
blades and I’ll stay with them for the cutting season. I’ll put the
Gators back on in the fall and see how they compare when the leaves
start falling.]

I can’t mulch if the lawn is anything less than bone dry. That means 
after 1 or 2 pm, sunny day following a dry day before. The deck just loads
up and starts dumping clumps all over, bad with stock Sears mulching blades,
worse with the Gators. I usually just cut with stock mulching blades and the
discharge shield elevated to help diffuse clippings. The Sears mulching blades
work a lot better than the Sears hi-lift blades that came with the deck.

If anybody has any suggestions, please feel free……


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

So far so good with mine. I used them since early this year on my GT5K and I love them. I also have them on my LT1000 and they do a nice job on that as well.

Probably the best upgrades on the market for lawn and garden tractors.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I am hoping good news from em. I just don't know what to 
expect --- good things I am thinking! Will take pics and sample shots of both blades in action! 

Andy


----------



## Gavski (Sep 17, 2003)

*Craftsman Mulching Blades*

FWIW, I just tried the craftsman mulching blades with and without the deck plug on a 48" deck. I cut in somewhat less than ideal conditions - still a little wet, probably cut half of the high stuff.

I found they give a pretty even cut, except in some places where the high lift blades may have sucked up the grass blades before chopping it off. Only in a few places did obvious clumps develop. Certainly would expect to do better in the dry, but its not ever going to be dry in VA this time of year between morning dew, humid days and afternoon thundershowers.

The one thing I don't like is they don't leave nice stripes like the stock high lift blades - not as pretty on the front yard. I'll give them another couple of tries, but I think I prefer the high-lift blades + discharging in the back yard, and using the 3-bin bagger in the front to get good stripes and keep my feet clean of clippings.

Now that the cicadas are starting to come out, I have to figure whether to mulch them or bag 'em!


----------

